

Ask HN: Online CS degree or programming boot camp? - JHof

As a 30 year old career-changer, would you keep your current job and pursue an online CS degree (Oregon State) while learning to code on the side or go to one of the developer boot camps? (Or do neither and just build things for fun)
======
hath995
I'd say do both. If you can get a job with just the developer boot camp then
that is probably worth while. I haven't done a boot camp so I don't know what
they cover but there is quite a lot to computer science. Yes you may be able
to program and do some software jobs but you would probably be constraining
yourself to a small set of jobs.

Take a look at these for an idea of depth of software development:
[http://www.indiangeek.net/wp-
content/uploads/Programmer%20co...](http://www.indiangeek.net/wp-
content/uploads/Programmer%20competency%20matrix.htm)
<http://matt.might.net/articles/what-cs-majors-should-know/>

~~~
JHof
Thanks. Both really good resources. I suppose the degree has a longer term
value than a boot camp and opens doors for future educational opportunities.
The best way to combine them might be to go to the boot camp and get a job,
then complete the degree as a working developer. I'm leaning toward the degree
though. Much to think about.

~~~
argonaut
The degree won't guarantee a job. I've talked to people at some of the
bootcamps in SF, and the hiring rates and salaries are very good, something
like 90% hiring rate at an average of $80-90k, which in general is a great
entry-level salary. (And keep in mind that many of the 10% that don't get
hired didn't seek jobs because they went off to try doing a startup).

I'd do the bootcamp, then do to school _if and only if_ you feel like your
lack of a CS degree is holding you back in your career. It may turn out that
the degree is unnecessary: you can succeed and thrive in this industry without
a degree, and never feel held back by your lack of a degree.

~~~
JHof
Yeah..the bootcamp starting salaries sound great, but wouldn't that be
equivalent to something like $40k in most other cities? Either way, it's a
good start and plenty for a single guy to live on.

~~~
argonaut
1\. No one is forcing you to live in SF. Other areas in the Bay are more
affordable.

2\. You're comparing it to the wrong thing. The chances of you getting hired
straight out of an online CS degree are probably less.

------
fringedgentian
If you have a degree already, I would try the developer boot camp route. It's
going to be cheaper, quicker, and get you into the real world of programming a
lot faster.

If you decide you have a lot of potential and want to work at Google or
Microsoft, you should then go back to school and get a degree in CS, but I
think for the vast majority of developers, what you learn in school doesn't
have a ton to do with what you are doing on the job on a day-to-day basis.

This is doubly true if your degree is in something non-fluff. If you have no
degree at all, you need to get a degree because so many companies require one
before they will even let you in the door these days.

